# Containing the "beast"...



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

I will very soon be in the market for a DDR GSD...providing my other queries are answered by other members who say a DDR can be a loving, family pet, as well as a worker.
Plans for his living quarters:
1) ...an area of roughly 20' x 80'
2) ...5' - 6' high galvanized fencing, hopefully 6 gauge, or at least treated with some chew deterrent which is weather proof, or inspected daily for such areas and treated with bitter apple and/or repaired.
3) ...bottom of fence locked into a strip of cement to discourage escape by digging
4) ...a spring-loaded section of fencing atop the main fenced section, angled 10 degrees over the inside of the kennel, spring loaded so if the dog attempts to get a paw on top of it the section will give, providing no secure "paw-hold" for the dog
OR
...A fence TOP over the kennel to bar exit over the fence, or to discourage a secretly mutated animal from sprouting wings and flapping away to freedom
5) ...a fenced alcove entry into the kennel, disallowing the dog from rushing out of the kennel as a human opens the gate to exit/enter. The dog will be met by yet another gate, whereupon he will only be turned back inside the kennel. The kennel will be completely shaded, and will be located behind an auto repair garage.
This may seem a bit over the top, but I am fully aware of the extreme athleticism of the GSD, live on a busy highway, across from which is a very nice park where the dog will receive most of his exercise (aside from the treadmill and stair-stepper provided in his mini-gym). Okay, now I AM being silly!
Any comments, suggestions?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So he's going to live outside?


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Alas, yes, he will be an outside dog.*



Verivus said:


> So he's going to live outside?


Yes, he will be an outside dog. I plan to install a doggie door on each of the two buildings bordering the fence, in case he will become "motivated" to greet any unwelcome "visitors".
I also would like to build an enclosure _inside _the older building, complete with a small window unit air conditioner. I understand the DDR GSD to be a double-coated doggie, and it gets hot down heah in the south!
Advice? Comments?


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 24, 2011)

That seems excessive. Of course, my dog lives inside, so I wouldn't really know how good he could be at getting out of a fence.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

You could always just buy security cameras, they don't eat and you don't have to clean up after them.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Canine Houdini*



Scleropages said:


> That seems excessive. Of course, my dog lives inside, so I wouldn't really know how good he could be at getting out of a fence.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How do you expect the dog to protect your home and family when he's penned up in his velociraptor enclosure? Want a dog that will _really_ protect your family? Let him live with the family.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Security cameras vs the DDR GSD*



misfits said:


> You could always just buy security cameras, they don't eat and you don't have to clean up after them.


Yeah, but surveillance cameras...
1) ...are difficult to conceal
2) ...easy to avoid (wear a hoodie, sunglasses, cap, etc.)
3) ...don't give you any love, wag their tails, etc.
4) ...just ain't cuddly enough for me

A DDR GSD...
1) ...would leave a lasting DENTAL impression upon an intruder's buttocks
2) ...would alert me to a visitor were I to be far out in the yard next door
3) ...give me an opportunity to work to preserve the DDR line ("Line"? Used appropriately here?)
4) ...an ego trip
5) ...a living, breathing companion, with whom to make fond memories


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> How do you expect the dog to protect your home and family when he's penned up in his velociraptor enclosure? Want a dog that will _really_ protect your family? Let him live with the family.


This. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm sorry - you have really put a great deal of thought into your enclosure. But reading the details I kept thinking, "Did I miss something? Are they getting a dog or a bear?"


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds as if your only in it for the apperance of the breed as opposed to for its quality as a pet and family member.

If you want security, install a security system, because not all GSDs are protection dogs. They are just like humans, they come with different personalities and not everyone is meant for protection. A dog should not be seen as a deterant for burglars but a family member.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Are you going to do anything with your dog other than lock it in cage?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am sorry but I just do not understand why people get a dog so they can lock it up outside. Do you understand that a GSD wants to be part of the family? Do you know what I have in my yard? A 4' fence, my dogs live in the house and are hardly left alone in the yard.

If my dogs lived in the back yard and someone broke into my house via the front door or garage then my dogs could not even get to them.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

GSDs are bred to be outside. My dogs stay in kennels. Does this mean I never see them? Does this mean the arent adequatly exercised? Does it mean we don't enjoy each others company and they never set foot in the house? Of course not! Now is it okay for one to live in the house with you? Absolutley! I don't see anything about the OP really wanting a PPD either. And as an FYI that dense undercoat serves to keep warm in winter, but also cool in the summer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

mthurston0001 said:


> GSDs are bred to be outside.


It is not for me to say if a person should or shouldn't keep their dog (s) inside or outside. But I do have a hard time understanding how a dog could be *bred *to be left outside.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lilie said:


> "Did I miss something? Are they getting a dog or a bear?"



LOL I agree!


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

Lilie said:


> It is not for me to say if a person should or shouldn't keep their dog (s) inside or outside. But I do have a hard time understanding how a dog could be *bred *to be left outside.


Not many American families have a munitions dump, Panzer tanks, etc. in their homes (not at this point in history, anyway). Therefore, they, as well as the dog(s) which guard them must remain outside when it is often quite cold. Not all dogs have a double coat, but miraculously, GSDs do.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok where do I start?

It sounds like your more interested in the enclosure vs asking questions about a dog?

AND you said:
"A DDR GSD...
1) ...would leave a lasting DENTAL impression upon an intruder's buttocks
2) ...would alert me to a visitor were I to be far out in the yard next door
3) ...give me an opportunity to work to preserve the DDR line ("Line"? Used appropriately here?)
4) ...an ego trip
5) ...a living, breathing companion, with whom to make fond memories"

And my answers to those are:
1. not necessarily
2.not necessarily
3. by doing what?
4. not a reason to get a dog
5. that I agree with 

My next question to you is: are you planning on going to training? 
will the dog be allowed IN the house at all?
How much one on one time are you willing to devote to a puppy/dog? 

What will happen if you get a puppy, and he/she ends up not does doing # 1, #2, and nor provide you with an ego trip? 

I really hope the 'ego' trip was to be taken as a joke.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

^gsds4+ said:


> Not many American families have a munitions dump, Panzer tanks, etc. in their homes (not at this point in history, anyway). Therefore, they, as well as the dog(s) which guard them must remain outside when it is often quite cold. Not all dogs have a double coat, but miraculously, GSDs do.


I'm sorry, you've lost me on this one. American families without munitions dump and Panzer tanks in their homes remain outside?

If it were my intention to get a dog (any dog) as protection of my family then said dog would be with my family. Just makes sense to me. Like having a weapon in the house but the ammo out in the shed. Serves no purpose. Don't be fooled to think that a intruder couldn't creep up your drive with out your dog (any breed who is kenneled in the back yard) hearing. Once the intruder is in the house, who cares if your dog barks?

Just to be clear - my dog is inside and outside. His choice. Normally he wants to be near us. Calmly, quietly..just hanging out. I promise you, if someone were to come into my home they will regret it. And not just because I have a big dog.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lilie said:


> It is not for me to say if a person should or shouldn't keep their dog (s) inside or outside. But I do have a hard time understanding how a dog could be *bred *to be left outside.


This is to say they have been bred to have the physical traits necissary to live in an outdoor environment. For instance the insulating properties of their coat as opposed to a Shar Pei.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I do not disagree that a GSD can live outside. I just think that if you want a dog for protection then it needs to be with the family. Like Lilie said, weapon in the house but ammo in the shed sorta thing. Even if the dog is just a deterrent better inside, jmo.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*I Lost You?*



Lilie said:


> I'm sorry, you've lost me on this one. American families without munitions dump and Panzer tanks in their homes remain outside?
> 
> If it were my intention to get a dog (any dog) as protection of my family then said dog would be with my family. Just makes sense to me. Like having a weapon in the house but the ammo out in the shed. Serves no purpose. Don't be fooled to think that a intruder couldn't creep up your drive with out your dog (any breed who is kenneled in the back yard) hearing. Once the intruder is in the house, who cares if your dog barks?
> 
> Just to be clear - my dog is inside and outside. His choice. Normally he wants to be near us. Calmly, quietly..just hanging out. I promise you, if someone were to come into my home they will regret it. And not just because I have a big dog.


Wow. Er...have a nice day?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

My dog lives inside and will alert us of anyone near our house. Leaving the dog outside gives a potential intruder the gift of knowing exactly where the barking is coming from and the knowledge that they are perfectly safe from the dog if they enter the house! 

Also, an outside dog is not going to just bark at bad guys. He will likely bark at anything or anyone he sees or hears -- like the car alarm that goes off all the time that no one takes seriously.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is one consideration. If this dog is outside all the time and in an area where he can be agitated by people coming and going it will feed any agression and make him less reliable all the way around in or out of the pen. This ultimately does turn him into a junkyard dog whether you want it or not unless you train him visitors are good and to be quiet (something I spent a lot of time on to reduce crate barking in the truck).

One of the factors while building my "inside" fence for a daytime pen was to keep it away from areas where passerby would trigger unecessary barking and the neighbor dog wants to fence fight.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

It seems like you have thought of most everything to keep a dog safely in an outside enclosure. At first I missed the cement part to keep him/her from digging, so I was thinking you better do something about that!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ummm....are you that worried that someone will break into your home?

If it were me I would want my dogs INSIDE with me, not outside. Whats the use of him protecting you if he is outside?


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

A GSD _should _be with it's family. After all, they're social animals, right?
_So how soon can all of you get your outdoor gear together, and go out and bunker down with Fido?_ I mean, isn't it more natural that you be outside with the dog, than for the dog to be inside with you? *NO? *_But didn't you just say a dog should be with his family?_
1) The dog will not have to worry about you drinking out of his toilet, then getting sick (from both ends) all over his house. 
2) The dog won't have a care that you will try to tear down the door from the inside when a stranger rings the doorbell.
3) The dog will not be concerned that his/her puppies will slip and fall in your human poop, or wrestle on a pee-soaked rug.
4) The dog won't even consider the possibility that any human will make the seasoned ground beef on the kitchen table disappear, then *POOF!* make it "reappear" all over the house, and from both "ends".
5) The dog won't have to worry that he might stumble over you and fall, either through the glass shower door in the bathroom, or down the stairs into the basement. If he's elderly, he won't be concerned he might break a hip in the accident.
_*ETCETERA, ETCETERA, AD NAUSEUM*_
I've seen many magnificent pictures of german shepherds staring out a big window from inside a house, the way a kid does on a rainy day. Is he courageously searching for a would-be home invasion? No. _*He wants to be outside.*_
Contact with animal excrement transmits many diseases to humans. Need proof?
Infections That Pets Carry
How's about...
Animal Fecal Matter & Human Disease | eHow.com
Check out this one...
Diseases from Animals, on MedicineNet.com
I knew of a family who allowed five BIG dogs to roam freely about their home. The wife had been raised up in such an environment. Strangely, she developed a severe case of multiple schlerosis shortly after they were married. MS researchers...maybe you need to listen up!
1) Their four young boys wrestled upon the pee-soaked, carpeted floor.
2) The youngest once emerged from around a corner in the house, having slipped and fallen in a big pile of dog excrement which was smeared across his chest.
3) One animal snatched a piece of ham from a child, just as he was about to put it in his mouth. I know some of you find this to be cute. But this brings to mind the insane comment of a young mother whose infant child had been eaten alive by their rottweiller. When authorities arrived to confiscate and euthanize the dog, she said, "Hey, we can always have another baby, but we could never replace Baron." It's the internet...check it out for yourself.
More than one professional trainer of GERMAN SHEPHERD DOGS has warned of the danger of "humanizing" a dog. Certainly, keeping the dog in the house is the first step in that direction. They are not "Bambi"...they are animals, and the health of your family, AND CERTAINLY YOUR CHILDREN COME FIRST. Why must I even have to remind you all of this?
4) Visitors were allowed to see for themselves such madness when they came to call, as if the scenario was normal.
IT IS NOT.
I can see where a dog destined to be a "protection dog" should live inside with the human to be protected. But I don't recall saying that my dog is destined to be a protection dog...nor a "junkyard dog", for that matter. He will be an outside dog, for that's where he belongs, and that's where he wants to be. No "Disney delusions" in regards to animals here. Our television media, books, etc., have warped our perceptions in too many ways.
Someone seemed to criticize my suggestion that owning such a magnificent animal is an ego trip. *WELL I'M SURE EGO PLAYED NO PART WHATSOEVER IN YOUR MOTIVATION TO OWN A GSD, YOURSELF.
*No, no. Your gratitude isn't necessary for this FREE reality check. Please don't send me any homemade cookies (with extra "fiber") made with your very own hands, from your very own kitchens. I'll just throw them out to my new _*GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES. *_That's right. Plural. See? You've inspired me already.
Some folks are very nice and helpful here. Others, not so much.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*I See Your Point...*



jocoyn said:


> That is one consideration. If this dog is outside all the time and in an area where he can be agitated by people coming and going it will feed any agression and make him less reliable all the way around in or out of the pen. This ultimately does turn him into a junkyard dog whether you want it or not unless you train him visitors are good and to be quiet (something I spent a lot of time on to reduce crate barking in the truck).
> 
> One of the factors while building my "inside" fence for a daytime pen was to keep it away from areas where passerby would trigger unecessary barking and the neighbor dog wants to fence fight.


I have considered that the comings and goings of strangers may create an overly aggressive and noisy dog, what I think you mean by, "junkyard dog". However, having watched more than a few videos of agitators and how they use body language (a "sneaking", and/or threatening mannerism) to arouse a dog, I doubt many visitors will display such behavior unless they do, indeed, intend to do some harm.
If you haven't already, please click on the enclosed link. Rest assured, I WILL NOT ALLOW MY DOG TO END UP LIKE THIS:




Sincerely, thanks for your concern.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the hilarious read. Wow... good luck with your future animal. (You're gonna need it.)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

^gsds4+ said:


> A GSD _should _be with it's family. After all, they're social animals, right?
> _So how soon can all of you get your outdoor gear together, and go out and bunker down with Fido?_ I mean, isn't it more natural that you be outside with the dog, than for the dog to be inside with you? *NO? *_But didn't you just say a dog should be with his family?_
> 1) The dog will not have to worry about you drinking out of his toilet, then getting sick (from both ends) all over his house.
> 2) The dog won't have a care that you will try to tear down the door from the inside when a stranger rings the doorbell.
> ...


I found this post not only ridiculous, but rude. Most, if not all of those "issues" can be taken care with TRAINING. You TRAIN your dog to NOT go to the bathroom in the house. I TRAINED BOTH OF MY GSDs to NOT go to the bathroom in the house. I TRAINED my dogs NOT to take food out of people's hands and off the table. If you fail to do this then you shouldn't own a dog.

Second, I make sure my dogs are healthy so they DON'T spread diseases by 
vaccinations, good food, exercise,grooming and vet check ups.If you can't take care of your dogs health needs then you shouldn't own a dog.

A Rottie eating a child eaten alive? Please. BSL nonsense.

Just because I keep my dogs inside doesn't mean I am humanizing them.(PETA much?) My dogs LOVE to be with us. Yes, we let them outside to run around, go for walks, romp around in the yard, go the bathroom(My dogs were trained to go by the door and bark to let us know they need to go to the bathroom.) What about Bambi? He is a deer. 

My dogs are MY FAMILY AND ALWAYS WILL BE. Many people here do NOT have kids and consider their dogs as their kids and are WONDERFUL OWNERS.I consider my dogs children. I want kids later on, but for now, my dogs are my kids. There is a point where I know they are a dog and not a human. Dogs are domesticated, so therefore to be with humans. My dogs are part of my family so therefore I need to care for their health, if not, then I am NOT being a responsible dog owner. Remind us of what exactly?

NO, the do NOT belong outside, heck, my dogs LOVE to be with my family and I inside.Sometimes they HATE to be outside and come rushing in as soon as I open that door. The television has not done anything to me or delusioned me into thinking anything. That part has me 

It is perfectly normal for people to have dogs inside. I don't care if people keep their dogs outside as long as they care, feed, socialize and train the animal properly. I HATE it when people just get a dog and do nothing for the dog inregards to health, training, feeding, and caring. I have a friend who cares less more about her cell phone and looking good than her own dogs vet needs.(The dogs are poorly groomed, one of them is overweight, neither it trained, one pees in the house and has aggression issues.) I could go on.

I don't need a reality check.The reality check I see is at the shelter with dogs that come from BYBs, careless dog owners etc.

And wonderful. I love puppies!Are you going to health test?What do you plan on bringing to the breed?What is your purpose of breeding?Any titling for the dogs?What do you look for in an ideal mate for your dog?Will you screen buyers?Take back a dog no matter what and at any age?Will you make sure your puppies won't end up in a shelter? The list goes on.

Sorry we couldn't post what YOU wanted to read.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

^gsds4+ said:


> A GSD _should _be with it's family. After all, they're social animals, right?
> _So how soon can all of you get your outdoor gear together, and go out and bunker down with Fido?_ I mean, isn't it more natural that you be outside with the dog, than for the dog to be inside with you? *NO? *_But didn't you just say a dog should be with his family?_
> 1) The dog will not have to worry about you drinking out of his toilet, then getting sick (from both ends) all over his house.
> 2) The dog won't have a care that you will try to tear down the door from the inside when a stranger rings the doorbell.
> ...


And NO! I will NOT be sending you ANY of my delicious "special" brownies!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

Let me say that I sincerely appreciate the concern displayed by so many of you on this site for the GSD breed. I assure you we are united in concern for the improvement and survival of the German Shepherd dog. I, too, cringe at the sight of too many dogs who spend their lives on the end of a chain. You might remember, as I do, a commercial of a poor dog in such a scenario, who is listening intently to his family inside the house, forced to endure the elements and a terrible loneliness. It broke my heart to see that commercial, but it was necessary. I hope it gave many dog owners a heads-up.
I do believe a dog belongs, and desires to be, outside. My intent is to provide my GSD with his own air-conditioned dog house, as I live in the SE USA. Though many dog owners maintain their animals inside the home with great success, I'm afraid that the awesome attention to regimented detail required eventually becomes overwhelming for many owners, and soon, the dog is viewed as a nuisance and a destructive force, yet the owner cannot or will not bring himself/herself to establish the dog outdoors. To twist an old phrase, "the road to the pound is paved with good intentions".
I lost a beloved mixed-breed, Milo, not long ago. I said I would never allow myself to get so close to a dog ever again. But I miss my golden buddy. He was a happy little guy, and everyone complimented him on the beauty produced by the pairing of a blonde chow with a golden retriever.
I noticed "Gunnar" in the photo gallery...an awesome GSD with a golden/white coat, very much like that of Milo's. I love to walk in the woods, and a canine companion is my interface with the nature all around me. I've always admired the GSD. This will be my next dog, and he may very well be spun from pure gold.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> And NO! I will NOT be sending you ANY of my delicious "special" brownies!!


Not fair! You mean the ones with the special _*leafy green veggie additive, *_baked right inside?!!  Augh! The cruelty!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

^gsds4+ said:


> Though many dog owners maintain their animals inside the home with great success, I'm afraid that the awesome attention to regimented detail required eventually becomes overwhelming for many owners, and soon, the dog is viewed as a nuisance and a destructive force, yet the owner cannot or will not bring himself/herself to establish the dog outdoors.


Wow. Please don't get another dog... Are you being facetious here?? I sincerely hope so.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

^gsds4+ said:


> Not fair! You mean the ones with the special _*leafy green veggie additive, *_baked right inside?!!  Augh! The cruelty!


Ummmm....no. Reserved for certain people ONLY.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ouch.*



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I found this post not only ridiculous, but rude. Most, if not all of those "issues" can be taken care with TRAINING. You TRAIN your dog to NOT go to the bathroom in the house. I TRAINED BOTH OF MY GSDs to NOT go to the bathroom in the house. I TRAINED my dogs NOT to take food out of people's hands and off the table. If you fail to do this then you shouldn't own a dog.
> 
> Second, I make sure my dogs are healthy so they DON'T spread diseases by
> vaccinations, good food, exercise,grooming and vet check ups.If you can't take care of your dogs health needs then you shouldn't own a dog.
> ...


Methinks I touched a nerve somehow. My deepest apologies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs are not destructive in my home, and they are fine in the oudoor yard, no digging or barking excessively because I'm with them! 
I'd much rather have my dogs with me in the home, because they give me comfort and a feeling of peace when they are with me. 
I would worry about them if they were left outside to their own devices....thats when they get into trouble! 
They are not beasts....in any sense of the word.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay this guy is funny guys I m sitting here in tears laughing right now

OP I like your sense of humor and wish you he best luck in finding that perfect pup...losing a companion is hard 

I personally am not one for thinking a dog is happiest outdoors day and night no matter how extravagant his digs are. Even before domestication animals were social animals- pack animals, and relied on others for food and play. This isn't humanization at all, but the nature of the species. They want to be with their families wherever their families may be because they rely on pack structure for their survival. Many breeds have adapted in ways that have made them more suitable for life outdoors and the GSD is certainly one of them hands down. I agree an outdoor dog can be properly socialized and trained, but I disagree in this setting you can create a proper pack environment. 

Dogs RARELY transmit disease to humans, are house trained in weeks anyway, and learn counter surfing is not okay within months. Yes they shed, drool water everywhere, have muddy paws, and create mess, but that in itself happens to be the reality of owning a dog. It's kinda like having a baby and keeping it in a bath tub day and night to avoid changing diapers,lol. Wanting a companion and protector without the responsibility is an unfair task to bestow upon your soon to be friend for life- bonds aren't established on your terms only- it's just not that one way


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

^gsds4+ said:


> I do believe a dog belongs, and desires to be, outside.


You don't even have this dog yet, and you already know that he desires to be alone outside instead of indoors with the family he's supposed to protect? You can believe dogs belong outside all you want to (not a popular opinion around here, perhaps you've noticed!), everyone is entitled to their opinions, but while SOME dogs prefer to be outside, most do not. Hopefully, if you insist on getting a dog and locking him up in the outdoor fortress you've described in your original post, you will actually end up with one that would rather spend his time out there than with you. Otherwise you're going to have a very unhappy dog and all the problems that are likely to follow with such a situation. A bored dog is a destructive dog, and/or a nuisance barker, etc. 



> Though many dog owners maintain their animals inside the home with great success, I'm afraid that the awesome attention to regimented detail required eventually becomes overwhelming for many owners, and soon, the dog is viewed as a nuisance and a destructive force, yet the owner cannot or will not bring himself/herself to establish the dog outdoors.


It may surprise you to know that MOST dog owners maintain their animals inside the home with great success not just "many". Maybe it's not the norm where you live, but I can assure you it is extremely common most everywhere else. Tossing the dog outside is not the answer for problems associated with lack of training, TRAINING is the answer. People who aren't going to put the time and effort into training their dog shouldn't bother getting one. Yes, it can be overwhelming raising a puppy, and anyone who isn't up to the task shouldn't get a puppy, for that very reason. If only you would put as much thought into providing a happy, healthy, loving and fulfilling life for a dog as you have into creating a secure enclosure for it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I cant even begin to fathom outside only dogs. What good are they going to do me outside when everything i hold dear is inside sleeping in their beds? I'm sorry but ditching a PACK ANIMAL to the yard because of what sounds like PURE laziness to even consider training much less actually following through with that training and socialization.... dont waste your money. Seriously. If they cant be inside with the family you've decided he's to protect, how is he supposed to do his job if he cant bond with that family FULL TIME?! You want a junkyard minded dog which will only lead to trouble. Not just trouble for you but for the breed in general when he bites the wrong person which then leads to further issues for the rest of us who actually like and enjoy that bond with our dogs who want and prefer being with us wherever we are. Being completely honest, I think you're out of your mind, of the wrong mentality to have this breed or any other for that matter. How long before you get tired of the furball hanging out in your backyard trying to amuse himself with trouble and ditch him and the problems you've caused by discarding him to the yard at the local kill shelter? You want a yard guard.... get some geese. Please dont trash a breed we love and work very hard to keep the best possible view of them we can because you're to selfish to allow the dog to actually be a member of the family INSIDE with the family. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

just wanted to point out one thing. My dogs have a doggie door. They can be outside as much as they want. Guess what? They don't go out on their own, except for a quick potty break and then it's right back in.

Now, if I (or the kids) go outside, the dogs are right there and ready to play. But alone? nope.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dogs prefer to be inside with me. Because one of them is a working dog and must work in SC heat, he is required to be outside much during the day in the summer for conditioning. Cold tolerance does not seem to be an issue here. Given that objective, he does not have air conditioning as it would defeat the purpose and I keep my own house relatively warm. 

But I try to make it interesting and spend time with him throughout the day (which I can do since I work from home) because being outside, even with the other dog, is a bit boring for him and he tends to destructive digging, chewing, if I don't provide enough other stimulation. My dogs really don't "play" with each other or other dogs, just with me.

Honestly - he will bark at passerby and yours will too unless you actively discourage it and he will find something to amuse himself. The dog in the video was being teased - you can hear the person doing that. It will escalate even with the dog NOT being agitated because each time he barks at someone, like the mail carrier or customers, they "leave" which tells his little doggie brain "hey it worked - I am baaaad". Socializing outside the fence will not stop that inside the fence.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> My dogs prefer to be inside with me. Because one of them is a working dog and must work in SC heat, he is required to be outside much during the day in the summer for conditioning. Cold tolerance does not seem to be an issue here. Given that objective, he does not have air conditioning as it would defeat the purpose and I keep my own house relatively warm.
> 
> But I try to make it interesting and spend time with him throughout the day (which I can do since I work from home) because being outside, even with the other dog, is a bit boring for him and he tends to destructive digging, chewing, if I don't provide enough other stimulation. My dogs really don't "play" with each other or other dogs, just with me.
> 
> Honestly - he will bark at passerby and yours will too unless you actively discourage it and he will find something to amuse himself. The dog in the video was being teased - you can hear the person doing that. It will escalate even with the dog NOT being agitated because each time he barks at someone, like the mail carrier or customers, they "leave" which tells his little doggie brain "hey it worked - I am baaaad". Socializing outside the fence will not stop that inside the fence.


Most excellent advice, Nancy...and much appreciated.
A. You mentioned the function of your dog is to work in the SC heat, and he remains outside so as to enhance his conditioning. This rings true. I had said before my idea of putting a small window unit air conditioner in my dog's house. However, I must keep in mind the cautionary advice I've read that it is a shock to a dog's system to run out into the heat of the day for something, then, after a period of time, saunter back into his little chilly "den". In Iraq, and other parts of the Middle East, the people use "air-COOLERS". I'm not sure exactly how they work, but suspect they don't make any given area quite as cool as would an actual air conditioner, and may therefore be better for the dog.
You wrote that your dogs aren't as likely to play with each other as they are with you. Well, you've never seen the vid of my Doberman and Sheltie - Shepherd mix. + a kiddie pool on a hot summer's day. Fangs, fun, and frolicking! And I was completely ignored. Maybe not quite as "alpha" as yourself.
I see your wisdom in the third paragraph, as well. This is one of the many considerations I've been pondering. I would like to try the plastic, "privacy strips" which can be threaded through the fence, obscuring the sight (though admittedly, not the scent and sound) of passerby. But I am hopeful that this may diminish his barking somewhat.

Now, all I have to be concerned about is the massive pecan tree looming above his enclosure, and those pesky, noise-inducing squirrells! Though that should provide him hours of fine entertainment during the day-time hours (which is fortunate for the neighbors). The tree does provide some outstanding shade, though. Incidently, as you work from home, could you be a writer?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well my dog is still inside during the evening and off and on during the day and is with me a lot. Daytime Summer Outside is due to necessity because OF the fact that I have to work him in the heat and do not want to shock his system. Winter he is in more than out, often under my feet at my desk.

My dogs don't play too much even if I am NOT there. Actually I have only seen him PLAY under two circumstances - wee puppies and females going into heat (he can tell before we can so that gets stopped). With other male dogs all I see is polite, but restrained, posturing - not play - not encouraged.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

^gsds4+ said:


> I do believe a dog belongs, and desires to be, outside.


My GSD is glued to my hip, nothing means more to him than me. I know for a fact that he is much happier being inside the house with me and being outside the house with me. When he does go outside, he never goes out there alone.

I have left him outside with a family member before and I went inside to get something and he started barking like crazy and was trying to get back inside the house to be with me. 

Being outside means potential heat stroke, freezing to death if it gets too cold, someone could throw poison in your yard to shut your dog up when he barks, destruction of your yard because he is bored and out there alone, what if he bloats while he is outside and you have no idea because you are inside watching tv and ignoring him? 

I would much rather have my dog in the house with me, he makes me feel safe because he is next to me, I want him in the house with me so that if something goes wrong, I can rush him to the Vet if I need to.

GSD's are called Velcro dogs for a reason, they want to be next to you at all times, they are not a breed that should be banished to the yard.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

^gsds4+ said:


> No, no. *Your gratitude isn't necessary for* *this FREE reality check*. Please don't send me any homemade cookies (with extra "fiber") made with your very own hands, from your very own kitchens. I'll just throw them out to my new _GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES. _That's right. Plural. See? You've inspired me already.
> Some folks are very nice and helpful here. Others, not so much.


Whew! I feel better, because you certainly didn't earn any!

I've had dogs my entire life. I've never caught any dog -doo disease. I've never slipped and fallen and broken a hip from dog -doo. You'll never find urine soaked carpets, or hidden poop piles in my house. However, you WILL find dog hair in the strangest places. That I will admit to. 

You might trip over a dog who is following you through out the house. You might have to scoot over just a bit so you both can fit on the couch. You might have to push your roast further back on the counter to discourage sneaky little thieves. 

You might steal a glance at your companion who is laying on the cool floor staring at you, when he/she sees you look at them you might enjoy watching their tail thump just because you looked their way. You might sleep a bit deeper and more at rest knowing you have a loyal and loving animal sleeping in the house, keeping watch while you rest.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*A point well-made...*



Dainerra said:


> just wanted to point out one thing. My dogs have a doggie door. They can be outside as much as they want. Guess what? They don't go out on their own, except for a quick potty break and then it's right back in.
> 
> Now, if I (or the kids) go outside, the dogs are right there and ready to play. But alone? nope.


I have TWO doggie doors planned...one, which will lead into the underneath of a work-table doubling as a doghouse inside the old garage. It may actually be a wire crate from which he can see out into the garage, which is mainly used for storage. The shaded, cool cement floor may negate the need for the small window unit air-conditioner I had mentioned earlier.
The other doggie door will lead into the new garage, where my dad does some auto-tech work for locals, and, increasingly, for strangers who have at times become belligerent. The reputation of one younger guy proved to be far less than stellar, after my dad had observed his fiery temper, boiling just under the surface of his crocodile smile. Other techs in the area told my dad some unsettling stories about this guy, but only after the creep had begun making regular visits to the garage, when dad was sometimes alone.
I think the mere sight of a resting, though attentive German Shepherd, eyes bright, ears standing at full attention, may give anyone pause who would otherwise seize such an opportunity to get physical, as there would be no witnesses. In this case, if the dog prefers to lie on the cool cement floor of the new garage where dad is working, that is excellent. They'd be good company for one another. For now, dad relies upon his .nine for comfort in such situations, although bullets can't be called back to heel.
This enclosure will be built to allow additions so it may grow as the dog grows.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

^gsds4+ said:


> AContact with animal excrement transmits many diseases to humans. Need proof?
> Infections That Pets Carry
> How's about...
> Animal Fecal Matter & Human Disease | eHow.com
> ...


Wow, I should be dead by now, no kidding. 
If you are so worried about diseases that you can get from animals why have any at all?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> You might steal a glance at your companion who is laying on the cool floor staring at you, when he/she sees you look at them you might enjoy watching their tail thump just because you looked their way. You might sleep a bit deeper and more at rest knowing you have a loyal and loving animal sleeping in the house, keeping watch while you rest.


Your post just made my heart flutter, when they look at you and thump their tail, it's the best feeling in the world. :wub:

I know I feel much safer knowing that my boy is sleeping right next to me, he "tucks" me in at night when he cuddles next to me before bed, then he jumps down and sleeps on the floor next to my bed and wakes me up in the morning with kisses.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Whew! I feel better, because you certainly didn't earn any!
> 
> I've had dogs my entire life. I've never caught any dog -doo disease. I've never slipped and fallen and broken a hip from dog -doo. You'll never find urine soaked carpets, or hidden poop piles in my house. However, you WILL find dog hair in the strangest places. That I will admit to.
> 
> ...


Sir...er, MADAM Knight..."**** happens".
But then, in the same "pile" of worries that comes with home ownership, burglary, home invasion, and visits from jealous, irrational significant others happen, as well.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Overstating the obvious...*



kiya said:


> Wow, I should be dead by now, no kidding.
> If you are so worried about diseases that you can get from animals why have any at all?


Are you gonna make me state the obvious? Are you? Okay, here goes.
Actually living with the animal, i.e., CONSTANT contact with the animal's feces, urine, dander, etc., is often required as a catalyst for these disease.
Yet another reason they should remain outside.
Outside, urine soaks into the earth. Feces can be picked up, and deposited away from both foot and paw traffic. Pet dander blows away in the wind, for the most part. Vomit, the passing of various bodily fluids, all may be washed away by the rain.
How we each house our dogs is our own business, unless he is tied, crammed into a crate as is customary of certain cultures who intend to eat the animal, etc.
In that latter scenario, I may snap off into a bit of political IN-correctedness (new word).


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Whoa, Nancy...*



jocoyn said:


> Well my dog is still inside during the evening and off and on during the day and is with me a lot. Daytime Summer Outside is due to necessity because OF the fact that I have to work him in the heat and do not want to shock his system. Winter he is in more than out, often under my feet at my desk.
> 
> My dogs don't play too much even if I am NOT there. Actually I have only seen him PLAY under two circumstances - wee puppies and females going into heat (he can tell before we can so that gets stopped). With other male dogs all I see is polite, but restrained, posturing - not play - not encouraged.


You said, "wee", as in, "wee puppies". That's hot. Irish, Scottish much?


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Well now...*

...this thread has been LOADS of fun! However, my other thread (which seems to have been mysteriously "disappeared" by elves, or trolls, rather), was even more fun. Gotta go, now. Off to learn more about GSDs, and maybe even throw in a little work today.
Your favorite instigator,
^gsds4+


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think this dog would be better suited for you, it is disease free


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Kiya!
Here is your other thread....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../160819-would-ddr-gsd-good-family-member.html
I hope you find a nice statue!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

^gsds4+ said:


> Sir...er, MADAM Knight..."**** happens".
> But then, in the same "pile" of worries that comes with home ownership, burglary, home invasion, and visits from jealous, irrational significant others happen, as well.


 
I have no idea what this means. Hmmmmm. I don't think I'm offended by being called "Madam Knight". In fact, I think it's kinda cool. But I wouldn't go around slaying dragons cuz I'd really love to have a pet dragon. I'd let my dragon stay in my house. I can only hope that it doesn't poop in the house because a pile that size could break more than a hip if you were to slip in it. 

And I'm thinking I wouldn't wear all that armor either. Much too hot. Silver really isn't my color. I do have horses, so I got that part covered pretty well. 

As for the rest of the post....all I see is blah-blah-blah.....


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

^gsds4+ said:


> ...this thread has been LOADS of fun! However, my other thread (which seems to have been mysteriously "disappeared" by elves, or trolls, rather), was even more fun. Gotta go, now. Off to learn more about GSDs, and maybe even throw in a little work today.
> Your favorite instigator,
> ^gsds4+


Nothing has happened to the other thread. No need to get paranoid.

Learning more about GSDs is a good idea.
There are other breeds more suitable to be primarily a guard dog who are more independant and don't thrive on human contact and other breeds more suited to dog parks and frolicking with strange children. The GSD should be a golden middle. Aloof and independant with strangers and other dogs and insanely bonded to its family.

I don't think you need to worry about preserving pure DDR lines. Continued inbreeding creates bottlenecks and the wall coming down created wonderful new sources of outcross opportunities to diversify the breed and contribute to genetic health. Genetic purity is a bad idea and was forced by necessity. 

If I look back and my dogs DDR lines I see a lot of West German dogs behind those DDR dogs and these were West German dogs from the 60s and 70s - so there was some back and forth there I am certain because that was a time the wall was up...didn't it go up around 1960 and down in the mid/late 1980s.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

All I can say is WOW. 

To be completely honest I feel like the OP is OCD and has extreme phobias. Based on the responses the OP has made, this is my conclusion.

That being said, there are still people in the world who see dogs as dogs. They are not anything other than that. In the case of the majority of the members on this board our dogs are out kids/family. We love and treat them like a member of family. 

I also feel like the OP wants the best of both worlds with the GSD. Having your "cake" and eating it too. Well it doesn't work like that with German Shepherds. They bond tightly with one member of the family and it is ingrained in their DNA to remain with that member of the pack and protect them and the pack.

I just don't think you understand this, and most likely don't care to listen to it either (even though you say you appreciate it). So do what you want, your going to anyways, just heed our warnings that you may not get what you want going about it the way you plan to.

Who knows....you may get the puppy and just fall in love, and everything you planned for it to live outside goes right out the window.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lilie said:


> But I wouldn't go around slaying dragons cuz I'd really love to have a pet dragon. I'd let my dragon stay in my house. I can only hope that it doesn't poop in the house because a pile that size could break more than a hip if you were to slip in it. .


You'd better get flame retardant curtains, I think that would be a hazzard for sure.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

kiya said:


> You'd better get flame retardant curtains, I think that would be a hazzard for sure.


LOL! Didn't think of that....must start a new thread regarding the best gass-free food I can buy for it.


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Blaht did you say?*



Lilie said:


> I have no idea what this means. Hmmmmm. I don't think I'm offended by being called "Madam Knight". In fact, I think it's kinda cool. But I wouldn't go around slaying dragons cuz I'd really love to have a pet dragon. I'd let my dragon stay in my house. I can only hope that it doesn't poop in the house because a pile that size could break more than a hip if you were to slip in it.
> 
> And I'm thinking I wouldn't wear all that armor either. Much too hot. Silver really isn't my color. I do have horses, so I got that part covered pretty well.
> 
> As for the rest of the post....all I see is blah-blah-blah.....


blah blah blah blah blah Lilie blah bl-blah blah blah blah blah blah Lilie.
blah blah blah, Lilie!


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> All I can say is WOW.
> 
> To be completely honest I feel like the OP is OCD and has extreme phobias. Based on the responses the OP has made, this is my conclusion.
> 
> ...


...and aren't you the poster who left off the all-important "H" out of IMHO ("In My HUMBLE Opinion"...just checking).


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow. Are you that paranoid?

Have you heard of potty training? Guess not.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

^gsds4+ said:


> ...and aren't you the poster who left off the all-important "H" out of IMHO ("In My HUMBLE Opinion"...just checking).


Nope, it was In My Opinion. 

*removed by moderator*


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

To say a dog prefers to be outside or inside is silly. Elements aside, the dog could care less. A dog sleeps just as well in the grass as it does on the hard wood floor. GSDs, however, are very social animals, and they most definitely prefer to be with their family. So the question becomes, where do we spend the most of our time and how can we offer the companionship they long for even when we are not actively training or playing with the dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

^gsds4+ said:


> blah blah blah blah blah Lilie blah bl-blah blah blah blah blah blah Lilie.
> blah blah blah, Lilie!


 
Now THAT's the smartest thing you've said so far.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do not moderate this subforum but some need to go back and read the forum rules.

Pseudoswearing using symbols is a violation; this is a family board.

Also please play nice in the sandbox and do not take it to personal insults; we are not that kind of a forum.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry. :crazy:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I do not moderate this subforum but some need to go back and read the forum rules.
> 
> Pseudoswearing using symbols is a violation; this is a family board.
> 
> Also please play nice in the sandbox and do not take it to personal insults; we are not that kind of a forum.


My apologies. Must have gotten too much sun playing in the sandbox. :blush:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I wanted to address what the OP was originally asking regarding his "Fort Knox" escape-proof kennel. Yes, it would keep your GSD contained. But, regarding him being able to do his assigned job of guarding your property and protecting your family, how is he going to do that? Any one looking at robbing your property will see the big dog in the backyard, sure. They will also see that he is securely contained and, other than making some noise, isn't going to interfere with them in any way. They will go about breaking into the house as they originally planned.

You mentioned the miscreants hanging around your father's garage (repair shop?). They will also see the dog. They will also see that he is fenced off and can't go any farther into the shop so they will write him off. Not to mention the most important factor. A dog kept in the backyard 24/7 isn't going to bond with his family. Why would he even bother getting upset that your father might be in danger. *YAWN* would be his most likely response.

Now, anyone trying to come to close to his kennel?? that would be another matter. Without lots and lots of socialization, he is going to be very protective of his space. That includes against the people who live there, the guy who came to read the water meter, the neighbor boy coming to get a ball that went over the fence.

As far as disease, sure there are cases where disease can be spread. If a dog poops constan_tly in the house and no one cleans it up. If dog pees in the house and never gets cleaned up, sure there are going to be health problems. The same, however, goes for the yard. If the poop is never cleaned up, if the urine isn't washed away, there is going to be a chance for health problems. Honestly, if someone isn't going to clean up doggie accidents in the house, there is no WAY they are going to clean up outside, now is there??

I have 2 GSDs living inside right now. All of my dogs since I moved out on my own have lived inside. I can say with all honesty that my 2 kids had more accidents during potty training than all of my dogs put together.
_


----------



## ^gsds4+ (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hey, folks...*

Thank you all for your intense desire to comment on one or more of my posts in this thread. Too bad so few of you had obviously only read a few of them, making comments on who knows what. Do your homework before you start flappin' yer yap. 
It's also obvious who has someone in their immediate circle who is also suggesting that the dog should be kept outside. "It's either me or the dog!" I can almost hear the screaming match, even now. I'm sure your dog is really feelin' the love in that household, and is all the happier for it. Not to mention your kids.
I'm also aware, as many of you are but are completely delusional, that your house stinks like the city zoo, many of your friends and neighbors are contemplating calling DHR to come deliver your children from all the filth, and the interior of your home is a total wreck. Please don't bother sounding off. You know who you are, and at this point, many others do, as well. 
But please don't let me intrude upon your "Bambified" fantasy you've got going on with any common sense. Too bad many of your dogs possess all the brains available.
Oh, and I will enjoy the absolutely intrusive advertising on my final logout (Or IS IT my final logout? Tee-hee.) Nothin' but love for 'ya!
Lights out, Mods!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

^gsds4+ said:


> Oh, and I will enjoy the absolutely intrusive advertising on my final logout


We can only hope......


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

^gsds4+ said:


> I'm also aware, as many of you are but are completely delusional, that your house stinks like the city zoo, many of your friends and neighbors are contemplating calling DHR to come deliver your children from all the filth, and the interior of your home is a total wreck. Please don't bother sounding off. You know who you are, and at this point, many others do, as well.


:rofl: All I can say is that you need a better class of friends/neighbors/relatives if this has been your experience with the pet owning population so far, lol!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Somehow I feel someone willing to live surrounded by a tiger cage and panzer tanks is not exactly going to have the kind of house.....

Well time to go roll around on the floor with my dogs. You know in the poo and pee all over the house....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

^gsds4+ said:


> Thank you all for your intense desire to comment on one or more of my posts in this thread. Too bad so few of you had obviously only read a few of them, making comments on who knows what. Do your homework before you start flappin' yer yap.
> It's also obvious who has someone in their immediate circle who is also suggesting that the dog should be kept outside. "It's either me or the dog!" I can almost hear the screaming match, even now. I'm sure your dog is really feelin' the love in that household, and is all the happier for it. Not to mention your kids.
> I'm also aware, as many of you are but are completely delusional, that your house stinks like the city zoo, many of your friends and neighbors are contemplating calling DHR to come deliver your children from all the filth, and the interior of your home is a total wreck. Please don't bother sounding off. You know who you are, and at this point, many others do, as well.
> But please don't let me intrude upon your "Bambified" fantasy you've got going on with any common sense. Too bad many of your dogs possess all the brains available.
> ...


Yea....my house doesn't smell. My dogs are way better behaved an trained than most people's dogs I know.

Your house on the otherhand.............do I want to know?


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Although I find some of the OP's comments to be hilarious and completely unfounded, living in the deep south, I can understand where his mentality comes from. For years, the DH begged me for a GSD. No way, no how was I gonna have some 80lb shedding pooping machine living INSIDE my nice, clean house! I promised that when we got a house with a nice, big, fenced in yard, that he could get his big dog. Well, when we got Kaiya, she was 9 weeks old, and I couldn't fathom sticking that baby outside in the yard by herself! So I bought a crate and started housebreaking her like I'd done my little ones. I wanna say it took less than 2 weeks before she was completely potty trained. FAR less time than my little dogs! It took less than a week for her to learn 6 obedience commands, and by that time, the thought of keeping her outside never crossed my mind again. By 5 months old, I could leave her uncrated in the home during an 8 hr day of work-no accidents and no damage whatsoever. She is my Velcro dog, and when I move, she moves. It seems her every joy is just to be near me. I've owned many different breeds of dogs, but never one like a GSD. Sure they shed, but nothing that a good vacuum can't handle. I keep a very clean home, as I was raised that way, and people are often surprised when they come to my house because, yes, I have 4 dogs that all live indoors.

I think that if and when the OP gets a GSD, that he will see and understand the points that so many here are trying to make. And if he doesn't, he WILL see the results it has on his dog. The difference with keeping your dog inside living with you is that you are constantly training them every step of the way, and they are learning the things that you expect of them on a daily basis. Being kept outside in a kennel, you will be missing a lot of valuable opportunity to raise your dog in the manner that you want him to be. That's a fact. The poop and shedding and disease are just more or less poor excuses to not put forth any extra effort in owning and raising such a magnificent animal.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

And that my friend, is how a responsible dog owner cares for their companion. Great post, Tihannah!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Completely agree with you Tina. The sad thing is, the dog will be the one to suffer while the OP 'learns'. I hope he decides a nice statue will fit his needs better.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Can I still be a Knight?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am feeling real sorry for any dog this person gets 

oops back to my turkey dinner which masi is enjoying with me,,did I mention we use the same fork?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

kiya said:


> Wow, I should be dead by now, no kidding.
> If you are so worried about diseases that you can get from animals why have any at all?


Ahahahaha. Me too. I've had all kinds of animals live inside, including a pot bellied pig! (Who ftr, was potty trained as well as the dogs and would go to the door and "fuss" at me until he was let outside, do his business and then do the same thing to be allowed back inside. Never once had an accident indoors!) I've also worked in kennels/grooming salons for years and been exposed to well over 2000+ dogs over the years, all of which I've picked up poo, groomed (therefore exposed to their dirt and dander), wiped up urine, cleaned up vomit (frothy and chunky varieties!!), got up close and personal with bums to do external AND internal (It means I stuck my finger in their butthole lololol) anal gland expressions, had "lovable" dogs who managed to catch me off guard and "french" me, ect. :rofl: Not to mention "sampling" treats and food including rawhide chips. And uh....Well...I guess the picture explains it all....












...That wasn't a new toy either.

Funny....I've only been sick maybe 5 times in my life?  I think it's the disease exposure to animals and the fact I drank from a hose and ran around barefoot as a kid.




^gsds4+ said:


> Sir...er, MADAM Knight..."**** happens".
> But then, in the same "pile" of worries that comes with home ownership, burglary, home invasion, and visits from jealous, irrational significant others happen, as well.


Sounds like you need to look into a better neighborhood and better people to associate with rather than a dog. :thumbup:


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

The look on your pup's face is hilarious!







As if to say "if she only knew where this toy has been!".


----------

